
Monet’s last effort to create the world’s most beautiful paintings - prismatic
https://www.washingtonpost.com/entertainment/books/monets-last-desperate-effort-to-create-the-worlds-most-beautiful-paintings/2016/09/01/b9a805d2-6f8c-11e6-9705-23e51a2f424d_story.html
======
redbrick
Having just visited Monet's house at Giverny last week this book would make an
interesting read. The garden was amazing. Although it's difficult to feel the
serene cosmos that Monet had intended. The tourists and roads around the house
make it hard to experience the quiet. I was taken by the kitchen at the house
and reading the review of the book understand why.

